

China Developers to Flatten 700 Mountains to Build New City - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/natural-sciences/wtf-china-developers-flatten-700-mountains-build-new-city.html

======
lifeguard
Read "Confessions of an economic hit man" by John Perkins to understand this
trend.

